# FastBands Package



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys i recieved something very cool the other day from ZDP-189.
Not one, but TWO! packs of FastBands.









I thought i might post some pictures of the bands and share my experience with them as time comes....

These are my first commercial band sets i have owned, and so far they look great.
The quality of the bands are exeptional, and are made with pride and love.

I have not tested the bands at the moment, but will update and post more pictures as i shoot countless times.

FastBands are Die-cut to the exact diementions to offer quality, precision and consistency.
Fastbands are designed to shoot Round balls up to 10g/150grains.
FastBands are cut to a unique shape which greatly increases the number of shots.
FastBands are suitable for hunting or target shooting.
FastBands offer high velocity at a short draw.

The Package:
1x FastBand card ( Full tutorial on how to tie the bands to the forks, detail of what FastBands are. )
1x FastBands
1x Ribbon for band ties
2x strips of band ties
2x Proprietary coated fabric

ZDP-189's Tutorial on how to tie the bands correcty :




ZDP-189's blog entry on FastBands Pouches : http://slingshotforu...-pouch-designs/
ZDP-189's Band velocity at different draw lengths : http://slingshotforu...-energy-curves/











































































Updates to follow.

Cheers,


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Reckon theyre what i got on my.scallops from milbro... nicely made they are..


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

they look great!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Danny, you picked a good man to get bands from Bud! Dan makes probably the best flat band sets of any one out there. He put a lot of time and effort into designing a band set that can and does get hundreds of shots on them. I gave a set to a friend and he is still shooting them after- it must be close to 800 -900 shots on the set. He also picked a good gauge of Latex.Theraband Gold is a 30 gauge Latex and it's probably the best all around Rubber/Latex size for all ammo sizes and band configurations. Good job Bud and it's also nice to see Dan's (ZDP) name back up here again! Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Danny0663 said:


> Danny, you picked a good man to get bands from Bud! Dan makes probably the best flat band sets of any one out there. He put a lot of time and effort into designing a band set that can and does get hundreds of shots on them. I gave a set to a friend and he is still shooting them after- it must be close to 800 -900 shots on the set. He also picked a good gauge of Latex.Theraband Gold is a 30 gauge Latex and it's probably the best all around Rubber/Latex size for all ammo sizes and band configurations. Good job Bud and it's also nice to see Dan's (ZDP) name back up here again! Flatband


Thanks Gary, you are the Rubber Master!

Gary's the man to go to for custom bands. I hope he will be able to help me handle Fastbands in the States once I am ready to start selling.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Did some shooting at my Backyard today at 20-24m distance.

This is by far my best grouping so far, no flyers, no misses, all the ammo hit my target... PHEEEWWWW









Shot 15-25shots, but forgot to count because i was having to much fun...

























NOTICE: the proprietary coated fabric.









cheers,


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Goood Gawd, how is it that UberAluminum slingshot looks even better banded???

Neat, Neat, Neat!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Good review and info Dan.
And Dan, can't wait until I can buy my own.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

bkcooler said:


> Good review and info Dan.
> And Dan, can't wait until I can buy my own.


Patiently waiting for them to become available.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

fatboy said:


> Patiently waiting for them to become available.


Thanks very much!

I've finally got 150 in stock so in the next couple of days I'll be contacting the Supporting Vendors that wanted to help distribute. I'll release 100 regular Fastbands first. The remaining 50 are tied with the new larger pouches and I want to get people to test them before releasing them for sale.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow those are great. The pouch tie is awesome! Dan is the man.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Dan, I have been trying to get my frames hooked up to your FastBands for some time now.

Notice to  supporting vendors and/or whomever gets these available, please contact me for a sale or swap.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

So it's the time of the week where i have some free time to practice, and so i did...

The day was sunny/raining, but the temperature was perfect !!

While i was shooting i relised the bands started to feel beter and beter as i shot more, the bands draw weight was perfect compared to my home cut bands.
But it was hurling the 12mm lead balls at a decent speed.

The ball was traveling not to fast, but not to slow either.
I found this set-up exellent and consistant

This was my best score/grouping at 10m so far, i am pretty happy about the results.

However the results do not reflect what the FastBands are capable of, these bands are capable of shooting dead accuracte..... I just need practice.









Number of shots today, 5/11/11.
#78










Overall i had a fun day and the week long wait to test these bands again was well worth the wait.

Cheers,


----------

